# 99 Cherokee Sport Auto Locks [email protected]$????



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I have a new-to-me 99 Cherokee sport we are going to use for plowing. It has auto door locks :angry: which lock the doors when the vehicle moves, or even if you just start the jeep to warm up.

Anyone now how to disable these auto door locks??????????? 

Thanks!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a new one to me??? My '00 XJ doesn't autolock. Try these sites for more info:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/

or

http://www.naxja.org/forum/

You may have to join to search, but it's free.

Fran


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I think I'll take the DoH award. Can I delete this thread.

I dug around,,, eventually took it to the local jeep shop today after the wife got locked out of the jeep. Turns out there was an aftermarket alarm system which was only partially disabled by the dealer I bought it from . 

Originally the jeep does have what is called a rolling lock. Meaning the doors lock at a specific speed. Right now they are nuts.


----------

